# Rupes ferrari



## broncoupe

Can you obtain the Rupes ferrari edition in white ?
thanks


----------



## Mcpx

Do you mean the one Larry Kosilla has? I believe that was a one off pre-production mark II they made especially for him. It also has his name on it. Never seen any others.


----------



## broncoupe

Mcpx said:


> Do you mean the one Larry Kosilla has? I believe that was a one off pre-production mark II they made especially for him. It also has his name on it. Never seen any others.


Yes that's the 1 it's so cool 
Sometimes you just see something you really want


----------



## Victor

Look up Thomas Zahn on Facebook.

He painted larrys Rupes, he do custom painting on Rupes machines for costumers


----------



## WHIZZER

Like the one we had done


----------



## Sicskate

Did someone win the dw one?


----------



## WHIZZER

Sicskate said:


> Did someone win the dw one?


Nope we haven't done a giveaway yet - We are still deciding on what we are doing as the 12 Days Of Xmas Fiasco left a slightly bitter taste


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Nope we haven't done a giveaway yet - We are still deciding on what we are doing as the 12 Days Of Xmas Fiasco left a slightly bitter taste


Raffle or auction it, highest bidder wins and either give the proceeds to charity or split the proceeds. I must admit, the last two 12 days have put me off a wee bit which is a shame as its a great event.


----------



## fozzy

What about donating to a poor old Yorkshireman?


----------



## Mcpx

fozzy said:


> What about donating to a poor old Yorkshireman?


I lived in Yorkshire for a couple of years so I know that some words have different meanings there than they do in the rest of the country, or civilisation, as its better known.

Bun means cake,, the South means anywhere below Doncaster, posh means people that eat with a knife AND a fork (with those who use both at the same time earning the additional title of posh txxt) and what a Yorkshireman describes as 'Poor' the rest of us just call 'Tight'


----------



## muzzer

fozzy said:


> What about donating to a poor old Yorkshireman?


If you ever show me one i might believe they exist that way


----------



## fozzy

Mcpx said:


> I lived in Yorkshire for a couple of years so I know that some words have different meanings there than they do in the rest of the country, or civilisation, as its better known.
> 
> Bun means cake,, the South means anywhere below Doncaster, posh means people that eat with a knife AND a fork (with those who use both at the same time earning the additional title of posh txxt) and what a Yorkshireman describes as 'Poor' the rest of us just call 'Tight'


Wow, didn't get on in Yorkshire then. I'l go and get back to my cave with all the rest of us Yorkshire people to roast rabbits we just caught with our whippets and terriers....................... Dreaming of bettering ourselves by moving further south.


----------



## fozzy

muzzer said:


> If you ever show me one i might believe they exist that way


:lol:


----------



## Cookies

I think a raffle is a great idea, with the winner choosing his or her preferred charity for the proceeds. 

Could it be done through PayPal at a couple of quid for a ticket?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

Talking of 12 days, not many reviews have appeared yet

Ah well, only 5 months have passed so far


----------



## Mcpx

fozzy said:


> Wow, didn't get on in Yorkshire then. I'l go and get back to my cave with all the rest of us Yorkshire people to roast rabbits we just caught with our whippets and terriers....................... Dreaming of bettering ourselves by moving further south.


Actually my son was born there, so technically I suppose he is a Yorkshireman, but we love him anyway. To be honest though I loved it there and found the people to be be really friendly and welcoming, especially when it was my round, which seemed to be another Yorkshire custom, because it was always my round, lol.


----------



## Cookies

Kimo said:


> Talking of 12 days, not many reviews have appeared yet
> 
> Ah well, only 5 months have passed so far


In fairness, it has been raining for the past 4 months and 28 days :-D

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

fozzy said:


> Wow, didn't get on in Yorkshire then. I'l go and get back to my cave with all the rest of us Yorkshire people to roast rabbits we just caught with our whippets and terriers....................... Dreaming of bettering ourselves by moving further south.


I lived there for a long time, 10 years in Doncaster, and hated every minute of it but not everyone believes the stereotypes


----------



## fozzy

muzzer said:


> I lived there for a long time, 10 years in Doncaster, and hated every minute of it but not everyone believes the stereotypes


Actually I'm keeping quiet. I posted that, then about ten minutes later I guy walked passed my house with his greyhound and a flat cap on heading to the fields lmao.. :lol:


----------



## muzzer

And to be fair, not everyone would have the same experience i did during my time there and my wife and i adore the North Yorkshire coast, Whitby is our second home during October.


----------



## Hufty

It looks sepang blue to me wouldn't look right on white fozzy in fact it would complement my bluebottle perfectly.


----------



## Mcpx

Gheezer said:


> Just out of curiosity would a Ferrari Edition Bigfoot be a desirable product?
> 
> Red (Rosso Corsa obviously) with a subtle logo and perhaps an limited edition number i.e. 1 of 500, 125 of 500 etc
> 
> Answers on a postcard.....


Whilst Ferrari are very much an enthusiasts car and the Rupes is very much an enthusiasts tool, they are not normally the same enthusiast. If you think about the potential price of such a product (£300+ machine, plus Ferrari branding, plus limited edition exclusivity) its not something that is likely to get used, so while there may be some demand from collectors, I would imagine it to be quite limited. Plus when tools are collected and put on display instead of being used it makes them sad.


----------



## Mcpx

Gheezer said:


> Thanks for the feedback and you may be correct however having a special version of something gives a variety and a choice or why would you have S Line or GLX or Mac Book 'Air'
> 
> I am planning to do a mock up next week then discuss with Rupes and Ferrari to see if deal can be done. Either way I will get a unique device that will be used.
> 
> Maybe a red bodied version could become a no cost option.....


I could definitely see a market for customs at a reasonable price, certainly more so than Ferrari models, my point was the demand for such a specialised item would be very limited.

personally I think owning a Ferrari Rupes polisher when I don't actually have a Ferrari (I'm more of a lambo man :driver: lol) would be a bit, well, naff, but that is no different to a large chunk of car branded merchandise. The Top Gear Porsche pipe smoking incident springs immediately to mind.

Maybe I could customise my DAS6 PRO+?


----------

